# crispy fried shrimp



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wasn't in the mood to cook last night but i saw an all-you-can-eat shrimp ad and that turned me on.
dug down in the freezer and pulled out a 5lb bag head-on jumbos. 30 min. later i had 3 lbs of meat.
now the recipe selection. i thumbed through my collection and found an old drench-and-dredge recipe that i remembered was pretty good so i went to work. creole seasoning on the peeled 1 1/2 lbs shrimp,
egg with water for the wash (drench), 1 cp flour with 1 cp sifted club crackers (for the dredge). i had about 30 shrimp drenched and dredged ready for the hot peanut oil (350). sauteed some asparagus with bacon grease. hell, why go out to eat? couldn't eat but 15. lol.
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds pretty good to me. Always like some good ol shrimps. Tonight coupon nite for us BOGO at Spring Creek!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mac
what is spring creek?
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

No pictures, never happened.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i had no idea i was gonna post it cause i was just finding something to eat. 
it just happened. you know, when you take that sweetie out and don't expect anything and you get some and didn't take pics.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you mentioned crispy. my mom would add a tsp or so of corn starch to her batter. said it made them more crispy. i still add it to mine. not sure about it being more crispy, but, Mom said.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> mac
> what is spring creek?
> jack


This ✓









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i did it again.


----------

